# U2U spam!



## JonathonHunt (May 16, 2004)

Am I the only one to be 'U2U spammed' by user 'jackk' inviting me to a messageboard that is clearly moderated by arminians and promoting such heresy?

:flaming:


----------



## Gregg (May 16, 2004)

Nope, I got one too. I had to disable my popup blocker to open the U2U (which I've never had to do before).


----------



## blhowes (May 16, 2004)




----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2004)

I got one too.


----------



## Gregg (May 16, 2004)

John is the avatar you playing the guitar?


----------



## cupotea (May 16, 2004)

I got one, too. I am familiar with that board. You don't wanna go there.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2004)

*Situation Addressed*

I have sent Jackk a U2U and email asking him to explain his actions and have suspended his U2U privileges until he responds (which he could also do here - he is not banned from posting)

Please feel free to ignore the U2Us; he sent out 30+ of them to just about everyone who was not an admin or mod (I did not count)


----------



## cupotea (May 16, 2004)

Got one too and have already sent word to Scott B to deal with it appropriately.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2004)

[quote:dfdc927d95][i:dfdc927d95]Originally posted by Gregg[/i:dfdc927d95]
John is the avatar you playing the guitar? [/quote:dfdc927d95]

Gregg:
Yes, that's me and my Yamaha. 

You can't really tell from the photo, but that guitar is pretty beat up. I plays well, and sounds great.


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

Just got mine and read some threads over there and had to leave really quick. 

Trying to be nice.

[Edited on 5-16-2004 by Christopher]


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

I registered under the name Christopher (creative right) and started a thread called &quot;Inviting Calvinists&quot; and thanked them for the invite.


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

Just banned and a memeber for only 5 min. They deleted my topic too.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2004)

Just curious Christopher: why were you banned? What was your transgression?


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

My post went something like this:

I just wanted to thank the person who went to a Reformed web site and invited 30+ calvinists to join your forum. However, after viewing the threads, I do not think others would appreciate your invitation. Thanks anyways.

it went something like that and was not mean. It was deleted and I was banned ASAP!

&quot;all things spiritual&quot; i think not.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2004)

So let me see if I've got this right.

You were invited to join in on a discussion board; you accepted the invitation, stated how you really felt, without acrimony, and you were promptly dismissed without any warning. Is that right?

What, then, must I make of my invitation? I don't think I understand their reasoning. I wonder if I will understand their theology. I'm just wondering out loud, so to speak. I feel like I've been invited not to be invited, but spammed to get my goat. Well, they can have my goat; I now use a lawnmower.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2004)

Josh, I'll U2U it to you. I don't want to advertize it on this reputable Board.


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

This is the U2u I got:

I would like to invite you to a new christian discussion board. Looking forward to seeing you there! 

{Other board edited}


[Edited on 5-16-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

whoops. I did.


----------



## cupotea (May 16, 2004)

[quote:814bc5693f][i:814bc5693f]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:814bc5693f]
whoops. I did. [/quote:814bc5693f]

You can always edit your post. I was going to U2U him as well for the same reason.


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

its fine


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 16, 2004)

He ask me to join his board as well!


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

Paul,
I think your username may have done ou in on that one. :yes:


----------



## a (May 16, 2004)

i got one, too...


yeah, i've been to several boards who will ban you just for mentioning the word &quot;calvinism&quot;... that is, unless you preceed and follow it with &quot;lies from hell&quot;, &quot;evil threat to evangelism&quot;, etc...

these people won't even have a civilized discussion about it...


i can't claim that this is their motivation, but if it were me acting like that, it would've been because i was totally uneducated on the scriptures, and i would've always been told that calvinism is wrong, and then i'd be afraid i couldn't refute it... then all those calvinists would come into my new &quot;discussion&quot; forum and take it over and ruin the place with &quot;intellectual christianity... twisting the scriptures&quot; hehehe


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2004)

[quote:896f77a29c]You agree that the webmaster, administrator and moderators of this forum have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should they [b:896f77a29c]see fit[/b:896f77a29c]. [/quote:896f77a29c]

Makes me wonder the guidelines for &quot;fit&quot; are. Christopher, are you fit? Even with your cigar, I always thought of you as fit. Now Paul, that's another story. Maybe he needs to do some aerobic exercises or something. Or maybe he drinks too much American beer. Paul, why aren't you fit?:biggrin:

Me? I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

Hey Paul,

I just checked the news and they said San Diego is still better than Texas. Did you hear about that.


----------



## king of fools (May 16, 2004)

I got one too. Didn't look around too much. I don't want to presuppose that someone who runs the site did this. It could be someone unrelated to the board who just is hyped and wants to promote it. Either way, hardly a proper and edifying method of debate.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (May 16, 2004)

My reply was


&quot;No thanks. I give all my glory to God in my Salvation. Every bit of me thanks God and there is nothing I did to merit it. Unlike your religion which makes man an equal with God in Salvation. Your God is at the mercy of the will of the created.

That is no Allmighty God, that is a beggar.

Take your heresy of man centered salvation back to your own board.&quot;


----------



## king of fools (May 16, 2004)

There is a topic on that board called &quot;What is a Calvinist&quot;. Most certainly is not a very intellectual argument against it. 

It's sad how someone will use an argument that is about as advanced as this: &quot;My neighbor growing up said he was a Calvinist, and he was mean to me, so I don't want anything to do with Calvinism.&quot;


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

Hold on the Boar. Arminians are Christians too.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (May 16, 2004)

[quote:6df0ee5c59][i:6df0ee5c59]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:6df0ee5c59]
Hold on the Boar. Arminians are Christians too. [/quote:6df0ee5c59]

I could swear that they follow another Gospel. One that makes Man a co redeemer in Salvation.

Maybe individual believers are Christians, but their Gospel is another gospel.

But I can see now that it was a reply in haste and I did not pray first (evidently). I still firmly believe Arminianism is one of the most dangerous heresies.


[Edited on 5-16-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 16, 2004)

It must be biased against women...I didn't any get invite. :sniff:



[Edited on 5-16-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## cupotea (May 16, 2004)

Naw, I'm a woman and they invited me.

Anyway, I told you guys not to go. I own an ezboard, and I am quite familiar with Time Bombers. There IS a certain gentleman who posts there and he is an outstanding person. Ken Abbott is his name. He is Reformed and it looked as if he is trying to hold down the fort all by himself. Bless his heart.


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

OK, folks. I think we should refrain from signing on over there. These folks have a wrong impression of us as it is. To them it looks like the Calvinist Army is trying to land on there beaches and take over their country. It is not going to help with our testamony. We know they do not want us there so do not go. The invite was obviously meant to stir up trouble.


----------



## a (May 16, 2004)

sic'em josh!


----------



## Gregg (May 16, 2004)

Is Bouncy over there?


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 16, 2004)

I got the invite, too, and looked around there a little. I soon realized they don't even want to [i:0ba500d1f0]think[/i:0ba500d1f0] about issues like Calvinism, so I then proceeded with my reading of the latest news at PB - then I saw this thread. From the little I read at that site, I'm not surprised that they kicked a bunch of you all off just for mentioning the word &quot;Calvinism.&quot; At the same time, we should definitely keep a Christlike attitude about this, and pray for them, asking God to give them more of a desire to learn about opposing viewpoints, or if not, at least to be honest in their terms of use about what they won't accept.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Christopher (May 16, 2004)

who?

here he is, i caught him for ya


----------



## Gregg (May 16, 2004)

Not the same guy.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 16, 2004)

What is going on.........


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2004)

[quote:d67c657294][i:d67c657294]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:d67c657294]
What is going on......... [/quote:d67c657294]

No worries, mate. I've got it. If he does not reply to me about why he did this in 2 days, he's banned.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 16, 2004)

I was out w/ family all day!:no: 
Good Job; it wasd my fault you know. I left the gate open!


----------



## a (May 16, 2004)

[quote:2a5e1c5275][i:2a5e1c5275]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:2a5e1c5275]
I was out w/ family all day!:no: 
Good Job; it wasd my fault you know. I left the gate open! [/quote:2a5e1c5275]


do we need a cattle guard? hahaha




(i just needed another excuse to use the scary-horse icon)


----------



## cupotea (May 16, 2004)

[quote:a9a0fade5a][i:a9a0fade5a]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:a9a0fade5a]
I was out w/ family all day!:no: 
Good Job; it wasd my fault you know. I left the gate open! [/quote:a9a0fade5a]

Don't worry, you didn't loose any sheep.


----------



## Len (May 16, 2004)

[quote:c13451d932]
Is Bouncy over there?
[/quote:c13451d932]

Gregg, don't tell me you'd be seduced to the dark side by that bouncing little head!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 16, 2004)

[quote:277fccf103][i:277fccf103]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:277fccf103]
[quote:277fccf103][i:277fccf103]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:277fccf103]
I was out w/ family all day!:no: 
Good Job; it wasd my fault you know. I left the gate open! [/quote:277fccf103]

Don't worry, you didn't loose any sheep. [/quote:277fccf103]

How could we? Judging from that other thread, &quot;everyone's packing.&quot; Except me. But then, as long as I'm hanging around all you guys (&quot;guys&quot; meaning guys and gals) I shouldn't have much to worry about. :bs2:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 17, 2004)

*He I found the guy who spread the u2u's*

[img:7a8a53c680]http://tng.trekpulse.com/episodes/season1/1x03/screencaps/nakednow132.jpg[/img:7a8a53c680]


----------



## sastark (May 17, 2004)

I got a U2U. I was suspicious, but decided to see what it was. I read through &quot;What is a Calvinist&quot; and realized what a blessing Puritan Board is. 

Thank you to all who keep this board going! It really is edifying to me.

oh, and I decided [b:2fb120f46d]not[/b:2fb120f46d] to join the other board.


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 17, 2004)

Wow... thats the longest thread I ever started!


----------



## blhowes (May 17, 2004)

[b:871a240dca]Jonathan wrote:[/b:871a240dca]
Wow... thats the longest thread I ever started!

Good job...and its getting longer.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 17, 2004)

And longer.....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 17, 2004)

and longer and longer


----------



## Mary (May 17, 2004)

Ok, you guys have been having all kinds of fun without me this weekend! I, too, got one (sorry Janice, I guess you're just not as special as Suzanne and I are!). 

My first thought was that it was a joke on me (not that I'm paranoid or anything). Then I thought about it and the more I thought about the word &quot;bomb,&quot; the less comfortable I was with the whole concept. I was planning on forwarding the U2U to Scott or Webmaster to find out what the story was?

I'm glad the whole situation resolved itself while I was out &amp; about &quot;partying&quot; all weekend...

Happy Monday! (And if you're not happy it's Monday, have another cup of coffee!)

Mary :bs2::bs2::bs2:


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 17, 2004)

*I glanced at that site ... now for an early morning ramble*

It looks like a hodge-podge. There aren't any controls there, except (I guess) that they'll kick you off for being too &quot;theological&quot; or a &quot;calvinist.&quot; But hey, let that one fella, &quot;Iconoclast&quot; (a false teacher if he's anything), get a &quot;spiritual&quot; or &quot;seeking&quot; thread going and people are all over it. (Like the screen-name, though  ). [  public thanks for the puritanboard governors.]

Seeing this stuff makes me kinda sad generally. People will feed themselves on this junk instead of the sincere milk of the Word. And their pastors are obviously spooning them unhealthy formula (or worse!), or they'd recognize the stuff they're eating is putrid swill. 

Edward's sermon was still there this morning (nice going Blade). Time was people looked to the church, to pastors, with sermons, and to religion to gain a worldview. Today the preeminent &quot;preachers&quot; are radio talk-show hosts (for conservatives), and university professors (for the liberals). These &quot;opinion makers and shapers&quot; establish the fundamental premises around which the vast majority organize their thinking. Conviction wed to earnest passion is contagious, for good or ill. Alas, the broad church offers so little of substance today. 

&quot;Sinners in the Hands...&quot; had all of five looks. I musta been #6 (if they count visitors). No replies. Too long, I suppose, to read it all. Too much work. Not enough sentiment. Too much Hell and fear and holy anger :flaming: . Not enuf &quot;God luvz yew an' haz a wunnerful plaan fer yer laaf.&quot; Not surprising. Religion for most is a diversion, a place to dabble, between important things, like the last episode of &quot;Friends,&quot; a filthy, degenerate show, mostly about bed-hopping I gather. After 10 seasons,
And all the untamed lusts have burnt out to a cinder
In all directions,
Two exhausted stars,
Miraculously free of scars, 
Agree at last to Commit.
And the bobos lap it up like a gospel.I'm glad I serve a Sovereign God. Satan's blinders are bound over the eyes of these people as tightly as ever he did to the ancient (and modern) idolaters. Could things be worse now than at the dawn of the sixteenth century? 
Yes. 
Which means ... we could be the witnesses of an even greater revival (and persecutions of course). But whether [i:49d3b4db27]we[/i:49d3b4db27] see it or no, [i:49d3b4db27]someone[/i:49d3b4db27] WILL see it. That I firmly believe, provided the Lord tarries his second coming.


----------



## Christopher (May 17, 2004)

Blade,
You cracked me up with the Picard pic


----------



## a (May 17, 2004)

yet the thread continues....
...............
.................longer


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 17, 2004)

I got one and registered.

But then again I will post anywhere.

I was banned from Rapture Ready though because I spoke out about Christians living worldly lives.

A guy there said he loved Kill Bill 2 and would take his mother. I asked if he would take Jesus...BANNED!


----------



## Len (May 17, 2004)

Blade,

That was great! 

&quot;A guy there said he loved Kill Bill 2 and would take his mother. I asked if he would take Jesus...BANNED!&quot;

I looked at a few of the threads - a lot of religious professors, or just thoroughly confused. I really don't know how Mr. Abbott can stomach it!


----------



## blhowes (May 17, 2004)

I visited the site and read one of the threads about Calvinism. Some were saying how bad Calvinism was and how it irritated them that Calvinists said that others preached a false gospel. One of the posters (don't remember the name) &quot;spoke up&quot; and said it was a shame that they had gotten such a bad impression of Calvinists. I didn't read the whole thread, but he seemed to stick up for Calvinists, while not really defending the doctrine. (perhaps he defended the doctrine later in the thread)

I wonder where they draw the line about what you can and can't say before you get banned. Seems like you'd be walking a tight-rope of sorts trying to avoid being banned.

Bob


----------



## blhowes (May 17, 2004)

[b:ea7436bc09]Paul wrote:[/b:ea7436bc09]
what's wrong with my user name: raped will??? 

Can't figure why there'd be any delay. As best as I can tell, its spelled correctly.

Maybe the guy who sent the invitation could put in a good word for you. I'm sure, if he's spent any time on the puritanboard, that he'd know that you're the passive, non-combatant type.

Bob

[Edited on 5-17-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (May 17, 2004)

[quote:8ea40402d8][i:8ea40402d8]Originally posted by Len[/i:8ea40402d8]

I looked at a few of the threads - a lot of religious professors, or just thoroughly confused. I really don't know how Mr. Abbott can stomach it! [/quote:8ea40402d8]

I think MR. Abbot knows longsuffering like I dont. I am gonna pray for him right now that he remains strong in the face of so much heresy.


----------



## Christopher (May 17, 2004)

Paul,
I changed my mind. It was not your username that was the problem. They must have seen your picture.


----------



## cupotea (May 17, 2004)

I invited Mr. Abbott here. He would be an outstanding addition to an already class act here at PB.


----------



## Christopher (May 17, 2004)

Very kind of you.


----------



## Gregg (May 17, 2004)

[quote:027d77b7d7][i:027d77b7d7]Originally posted by Len[/i:027d77b7d7]
[quote:027d77b7d7]
Is Bouncy over there?
[/quote:027d77b7d7]

Gregg, don't tell me you'd be seduced to the dark side by that bouncing little head!  [/quote:027d77b7d7]

Reply...

No, even the lure of my bouncing little friend could not coax me into that. 

Maybe I'll start a new character here


----------



## Gregg (May 17, 2004)

Graduates of the U2U Spam undergraduate program listening to a speech from the class president.






:grad::grad::grad::grad:

:grad::grad::grad::grad:

:grad::grad::grad::grad:

:grad::grad::grad::grad:

:grad::grad::grad::grad:

:grad::grad::grad::grad:

:grad::grad::grad::grad:

:grad::grad::grad::grad:


----------



## blhowes (May 17, 2004)

Gregg,
Even with the recent reduction of smileys, you haven't lost your touch.
Bob


----------



## JohnV (May 17, 2004)

I really like the four retired hockey players in the Members' Age thread.


----------



## Authorised (May 17, 2004)

Could someone U2U the website to me? I'm in the mood for a good laugh.


----------



## turmeric (May 17, 2004)

I got it! I got it! Now I truly feel I'm one of you!


----------



## JohnV (May 18, 2004)

[quote:d2ac717822][i:d2ac717822]Originally posted by Authorised[/i:d2ac717822]
Could someone U2U the website to me? I'm in the mood for a good laugh. [/quote:d2ac717822]
Aaron:
Did someone send it to you yet? If not, I'll do so.


----------



## Gregg (May 18, 2004)

A $3,000,000 investigative panel set up to investigate spam corruption in the U2U system. 

Here is your panel...


:book::grad:


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

funny


----------

